# Weight Capacity For Exoterra Tank?



## raggamuffin415 (Jul 17, 2017)

So I'm  working on a new Exoterra tank for an AF pokie, dimensions of tank are 12x12x18. Trying something new in using expanding foam as base, then covering with excavator clay. Some of the clay ended up drying to quickly because it was not packed thick enough and has fallen off. I should be able to get it to work if I'm just more patient and pack the clay thicker and in stages to allow areas to dry before adding on more. I've used the clay before successfully, just not in this quantity.

My only real concern at this point is the weight capacity of the enclosure. I've already got around 8 lbs of clay in there, and will be adding another maybe 5 lbs. Plus the wood and substrate that will follow. Overall it may have close to 15-20 lbs on materials packed in there. Will the glass be able to hold that weight/pressure? Exoterra's in my experience are pretty sturdy, but still figured I'd ask of anyone has any experiences with them breaking. Can't find any info online or on their site.
Thanks!


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Jul 17, 2017)

Reference pics


----------



## Jason Brantley (Jul 17, 2017)

Yeah it should be ok. I have an Exo-Terra 24Wx18Lx12H and I put a 20lb. bag of substrate and a huge piece of granite block (I'd say about 20lbs too) in there no problem. Exo-Terra uses nice thick glass. You could probably put the tank where it's final resting spot is first, then finish it up. Try not to move it after that. If you need to move it, try to take out as much stuff as you can and try to lift straight up and evenly and not put any pressure on the sides. They are built like aquariums and aquariums can take a lot of pressure.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 17, 2017)

raggamuffin415 said:


> Can't find any info online or on their site.
> Thanks!


Did you bother to email them? I email vendors all the time with questions about their products.


----------

